# Peco SM32 turnouts and flex track unavailable



## steamhostler (Jan 1, 2022)

I am building a SM32 Live Steam indoors layout in 2 rooms of my house. Peco SM32 points availability here in the USA has dried up, and as I contact UK dealers they are all telling me they are Out Of Stock. Does anyone know when and if Peco is going to start up production of SM32 track and points? OR does anyone know of a dealer that still has some Peco SM32 track and points in stock? Thanks for any help!

I'm currently looking for one each of SL-E691 RH and SL-E692 LH small radius turnouts, and 6 sticks of SL-600 36 inch long flex track.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a guy on Facebook selling the flex track, I think.


----------



## steamhostler (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks, I found some at Trainz.com listed as "O Gauge" and ordered it.


----------



## steamhostler (Jan 1, 2022)

Check out the plan I've got posted in; Live Steam> Indoors Railroads> Grand View Light Railway


----------

